# I want my wife to use a strapon on me



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

About two months ago the wife and I were having a really steamy night of sex. She was really into it with dirty talk and moves that I haven't seen in many, many moons:scratchhead:. As things got hotter and hotter she said something to me that blow my mind. She told me thay she wanted to use a strapon on me!. At first I was taken back by the thuoght and didn't know how to respond. She continued to talk about how she had always wanted to do it to me and that she thought I would love it. I wanted to say no way just because I thought it would send the wrong message to her that in some way I have some homosexual tendencies and it might lead to her having less respect for me as a man. That said, I find my self thinking about it often. I also think that anything a husband and wife do in their bed is *all good*. I want do anything to please her because she is my wife and she loves me and I love her. So, I think I may give in to her request. Should I? Besides she has allowed me to do her in every hole she has. Shouldn't I give her the chance to live out one of her fantasies? Wouldn't that show her how much I love her?:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

hell, try anything once, ya never know. whatever happens in the bedroom is between you and your wife (pun intended) should stay there, forever.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> hell, try anything once, ya never know. whatever happens in the bedroom is between you and your wife (pun intended) should stay there, forever.


Your allowed to have boundaries just as everyone but,
If she's been open to allow you to try new things and you're open to her request, then there is not much of a question right?

Tell her we said "have fun"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife has said the same thing to me. About wanting to use a strap-on, on me. It wouldn't be the first time she has done anal play to me. Maybe you should start out small, let her give you a rim job and finger your ass. if you like those give, full on anal a try. I don't think it's homosexual at all. After all the anus has as many never endings as the clit or penis head.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

Go mee!!!


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

You should try it, but if you're not experienced with anal play where you're the one being penetrated, start slow as was suggested by MrP.Bodybig. It is different and something I actually suggested rather than my wife. She found it tough to get the rhythm right at first. We don't do it often, but when we do it is very intense. Go for it.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Heck, yeah, it may be one her fantasies. You may never get another chance, so go for it.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

My husband and I have ventured with route a couple of times with just a vibrator, and he LOVED it. He says its soooo intense he cant really describe the feeling, but its good. Haha, we bought a strap on this past weekend but have yet to give it a try, but im super excited to give it a go, because i love the idea of me being the dominate one!


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

SweetiepieMI said:


> we bought a strap on this past weekend but have yet to give it a try, but im super excited to give it a go, because i love the idea of me being the dominate one!


The role reversal aspect of this is fun. What's more fun is when the dildo is hitting your prostate gland. If you've never had a P spot orgasm, it is incredibly intense. Can leave me unable to move for several minutes. Go slow, talk to each other and make sure everyone is comfortable with what's about to happen.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

When you have fewer days ahead of you than you have in your past, you don't want to be wondering about all the stuff you never tried. Life is short; much shorter than you think.

I'm pretty sure there are lots of websites that discuss this topic and have various safety and comfort tips.

And just in case there's any question: if the only people in the bed are a man and a woman, nothing that's going on his homosexual. Anything you do with your wife, assuming she's a woman, is not gay.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

so how do you get a woman to want to do this kind of thing? How can you get her all revved up for kinky business like this?


----------

